# Bicolors and fruitflies



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

I have talked with a handful of people regarding feeding bicolors (and terribilis). Of these people I've spoken with, none were able to get their bicolors to take melanogaster fruitflies. I acquired a couple of bicolors a few weeks ago and while I didn't have any other feeders than melanogasters, I was forced to feed them these. At first the bicolors did not want anything to do with the melanogasters, so I fed them a both a couple of smallish waxworms and they took these greedily. After trying mel's day after day I finally succeeded in getting them to take these....in amazingly large numbers! :lol: They have since been taking these smaller flies. For those of you with bicolors/terribilis, what are you feeding experiences? 

-Bill J.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

*feeding bi-color*

i usually feed with 10 days crickets to my mint and orange bi-color. i just tried feeding undusted flys to my mint and bi-color, they both ate them without hesitation.
i've had both for almost a year now so they were not babys.
walt


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My terribillis will take wingless melagonaster no problem...but not nearly as eagerly as bigger items like crix or waxies. I've seen them eat springtails once, but usually they won't even bat an eye at them. 
I'm looking forward to getting some of the larger variety of sprintail. A 6+mm :shock: black springtail ought to get some attention!


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

My bicolor eat anything that moves including melanogaster and drops of water that fall after misting. I'll bet I could dangle a rock on a string and one of them would eat it. That said, it is hard to get them to breed on ff alone including hydei. Giving them an extra jolt with waxworms, crickets or small puppies seems to do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

My gorup of bicolor will also eat anything that moves. I have one female that sits close to a piece of oak I put in their viv over a year ago that seems to have alot of grayish looking springtails(?) on it and it will pick at them when it sees one.
I agree with Brent on having to pump some fatty food into bicolors to get them going.I have basically been feeding my group,1.2, hydei and field sweepings but I now have a couple waxworms cultures producing good and they have been getting them now about every other day.No action yet but my females sure are getting fat.Hoping for eggs from them soon.
Mark W.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I switch on my terbillis, from small to large. They seem to eat anything that moves for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

I just came home from a small camping trip (been about 36 hours since I fed my frogs, and I swear my aurotania was came right to the front of its tank when I got home as if to say "feed me damn it." The auro is rather small but damn that thing eats like no other. When I drop a group of flies, it hops right into the middle and starts chowing, sometimes doing a 360 spin after lunging at the flies. Crazy lil bugger to watch.


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

My terribilis won't go after crickets unless they wander directly in front of them. I think it's because they are still a little scared. They do stay out on small wood pieces lately. I put some Hydei in there and they tore them up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

My adult mints will eat or attemp to eat anything that moves. Often this includes my hands and fingers.  My mints will eat melanogaster but they just lick their tongues at large groups and take down as many as they can at one time. I don't usually feed fruit flies to them though, I mix with field sweepings and mini meal worms. They love both.

Brian Hoff


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*bicolors.....*

Safe to say bicolors like large food items. DO NOT house these guys with l. lugubris parthogenic house geckos some people like to put in their tanks. I've seen adult bicolor eat subadult geckos. Mmmmm lunch.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2004)

Well I would think feeding any small animals with bones, would definitely provide necessary calcium for the frogs, though it might end up being kind of pricey.


-Tad


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

*bicolors*

It wasn't intentional... these were the bicolors at NAIB back when I volunteered... they used to get nose rub from chasing the geckos that were loose on the other side of the screen at the top of the exhibits, ripping up their nose in the process. As I was misting the tank, letting the C. cristatus get a nice drink I saw one the the bicolors stalking a gecko who was also out for a drink... and promptly got eaten.

It was an interesting site to say the least.


----------

